# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  Algae Scraper L183

## barmby

We are lucky to see them in Singapore. It is quite rare. A great algae scraper at this age. Very hard working. And they look great with their distinct white rim at the tail end. 

Introducing Starlight Bristlenose



Some say they glow in the dark!



Stay small 3 inches the max. Don't think you can get 3 inches  :Smile:

----------


## icefire

thank you for sharing.. hmm is there any shops in singapore selling them? whats the price? thanks

----------


## barmby

I forgot to mention. Selling at Clementi Blk 328. Do more research on them first. Price. Check with them. Ain't sure. Cheers

----------


## equidorz

Woah all these L183 belongs to you? 


> We are lucky to see them in Singapore. It is quite rare. A great algae scraper at this age. Very hard working. And they look great with their distinct white rim at the tail end. 
> 
> Introducing Starlight Bristlenose
> 
> 
> 
> Some say they glow in the dark!
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## equidorz

> I forgot to mention. Selling at Clementi Blk 328. Do more research on them first. Price. Check with them. Ain't sure. Cheers


Saw the small fellows at C328 last night. Fast hand fast leg bought the last 2, not too sure if ther is new stock coming in.
I was attracted by its spots and the fact that it will not grow big. (according to the shop uncle).

Icefire : Cost for one piece is less than a red note.

----------


## icefire

> I forgot to mention. Selling at Clementi Blk 328. Do more research on them first. Price. Check with them. Ain't sure. Cheers


 thanks for the reply  :Very Happy:

----------


## icefire

> Saw the small fellows at C328 last night. Fast hand fast leg bought the last 2, not too sure if ther is new stock coming in.
> I was attracted by its spots and the fact that it will not grow big. (according to the shop uncle).
> 
> Icefire : Cost for one piece is less than a red note.


I see i see  :Very Happy:  cause last time used to cost slightly more than 10 dollars.

----------


## barmby

equidorz, all sold!? oh my. that was fast.

thats not my fishes. they belongs' to c328

----------


## equidorz

Yeah Barmby. The last 2 i saw was together with some galaxies. Looked around did not see any more so faster grab. 
Not sure when next batch will be coming in, need to check with the shop owner as my friend is also interested after seeing it
in my tank. A pity i have not seen them in action yet. Still have not clear the alage on my glass.

----------


## equidorz

> I see i see  cause last time used to cost slightly more than 10 dollars.


I am not too sure about the price in the past because this is the first time buying L183. But the fact is they are beautiful creatures. haha

----------


## barmby

Hi all, false alarm. L183s are still available. Auntie brought in 150 pieces!  :Shocked:  It is enough to go around for all passionate members of AQ  :Smile:

----------


## icefire

thanks for the update!

----------


## equidorz

Good news for L183 Lovers!!

----------


## illumnae

They're great fish. However, they do grow beyond 3 inches eventually. Some of mine are 4 inches long already

----------


## icefire

so whats their max size they can grow to? o.o now im confuse whether to get it or not for my planted tank.....

----------


## Jungle-mania

If your tank is 3ft, I cannot see it as a problem. I hope I can get my hands on a pair when I am back to the red dot end of next month.

----------


## barmby

IMO, it will not look nice for 2 feet or less planted tank. We try to get smaller fauna and flora for small tank to make scape look bigger. Therefore, big bad algae scraper like SAE, and Bristle-nose like L183 L144 is not cool  :Smile:

----------


## gcce

Anyone tried & tested the effectiveness of L183 vs SAE as algae scraper in a planted tank? Or do they go after different sorts of algae hence it will be hard to make a comparison? Thanks.

----------


## Kenng

Hi,

What type of algae do they go after? 
Will they be will the rest to go for fish food rather than algae?

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Sharing an old pic just to spread the poison further :Grin:

----------


## barmby

> Anyone tried & tested the effectiveness of L183 vs SAE as algae scraper in a planted tank?


SAE is known for eating everything from fish food to BBA. However, only juvenile SAE handle BBA until they realise fish food is more delicious. L183 will only help to clean your glasses and wipe your wide leaves plant. I have seen them scratching my glasses. Not sure if they are cleaning GSA, Dust algae or Dirt (do they eat $hit?  :Smile:  ). Also, only the juvenile is hardworking.




> Or do they go after different sorts of algae hence it will be hard to make a comparison? Thanks.


They definitely go for different sort of algae. Clue: look at their mouth structure.




> What type of algae do they go after?


See above/ I am not sure too. They spend hours chewing on glasses.




> Will they be will the rest to go for fish food rather than algae?


They will. Especially Hikari sinking carnivore and Hikari algae wafer. Is there fish that does not eat fish food?  :Smile: 

L183 ain't silver bullet to your algae woes matey

Cheers...



iwishweallcouldwin, do they glow in the dark ???  :Smile:

----------


## equidorz

Just an update. My friend just got 2 X L183 for slightly more than a green note. Is that possible? or it is a different. He show me the picture and it looks exactly 
like the one i bought but just smaller in size. I got mine for the price of almost a red note. Does the size of the fish determine the price or is it a different species? 
Any one has any idea? Barmby maybe?

----------


## barmby

Eh.. forum rules state that we should not talk about price. It is really subjective really. Some people sell higher and some don't. It depends on a lot of factors therefore the forum don't allow user to discuss a certain LFS with regards to price.

----------


## equidorz

Oh, ok sorry about that. My bad. Just curious to know if they are of the same species because i understand that there are some plecos that look like L183 before adulthood.

----------


## barmby

no worries..  :Smile:  my advice. it does not represent anything. my help is free

----------


## Kenng

> Hi all, false alarm. L183s are still available. Auntie brought in 150 pieces!  It is enough to go around for all passionate members of AQ


Anyone know which tank it is? I was at C328 but Auntie too busy to tell me where is it. So cannot find.

----------


## barmby

You know. The little tanks measuring 15cm in length nearest to the washroom

----------


## gimkeat

I've got 2 x l183 from C328 in about 6 months ago. However, one of the l183 start losing its white seam on the dorsal fin, guess it might not be l183 afterall sigh. 

Beware buyers.

----------


## barmby

6 months ago the season not open. don't think those were L183

----------


## Kenng

> You know. The little tanks measuring 15cm in length nearest to the washroom


Thanks Bro, went there today and don't see anymore. Have to wait for the next batch then.

----------


## barmby

Did you ask Auntie? MAYBE she has many reserve, some bags lying on the floor...  :Smile:

----------


## Kenng

> Did you ask Auntie? MAYBE she has many reserve, some bags lying on the floor...


Tried but they are too busy to entertain

----------


## barmby

OK. I agree. Need to hunt a bit especially the exotic species.

----------


## gimkeat

> 6 months ago the season not open. don't think those were L183


aw.. one of the two plecos i got from C328 still retains both white seams. Another has lost the dorsal seam but still retained tail seam (and it's ~20% bigger in size). 

Any idea it takes how long for l183 to become fully mature so i can correctly ID them? And when is the l183 season? When i was getting the two plecos i remembered that there were 10+ similar ones for me to choose from.

Thanks!

----------


## barmby

I cannot remember when the season open for pleco and altum. I do understand that because the amazon be flooded during certain time of year. Also, there is summer break for exporter. Some fishes went to Germany, then from Germany to Singapore. It is not direct route. Correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## Blaze88

Just grab another 2 yesterday, (while another guy was waiting patiently to get some himself too, thanks for your patience if your a bro here =D ) i took quite awhile because i notice some of them has already lost their white seam on the dorsal fin, so i was hunting for those with strong white seams.

----------


## equidorz

> Just grab another 2 yesterday, (while another guy was waiting patiently to get some himself too, thanks for your patience if your a bro here =D ) i took quite awhile because i notice some of them has already lost their white seam on the dorsal fin, so i was hunting for those with strong white seams.


Nice, beautiful aint they? i also saw a few housed together with galaxies. Very tempted to buy 2 more but then gave up the idea as i already own 2.
but i might just buy a few more when i am in the mood. haha.

----------


## equidorz

> Thanks Bro, went there today and don't see anymore. Have to wait for the next batch then.


I just saw a few on thursday. Housed with galaxies. Near the betta racks

----------


## zapbranigan

If the spots do not start to disappear when it hits 2 inches and above, then I regret to say that it's not a L183. I'll post up pics of my pair tomorrow, hopefully

----------


## Misery

just got myself 3 of those L183. hopefully it's the real L183  :Very Happy: 
still got a lot more at c328! go get them, very cute tiny pleco.
by the way, at what size do they reach maturity?

----------


## barmby

Still available! They are housed in small small tank opposite to the test kits rack nearer to the wash area. Please do not mistake them for L128 which is in the big tank. ... heh.

----------


## kenny

> Just grab another 2 yesterday, (while another guy was waiting patiently to get some himself too, thanks for your patience if your a bro here =D ) i took quite awhile because i notice some of them has already lost their white seam on the dorsal fin, so i was hunting for those with strong white seams.


I was there Thursday and yeah I was waiting for a young lad to catch his L183 before I got mine, so that might have been you I saw. haha....It's fun taking the time to observe and choose them slowly, I understand that so no worries!  :Very Happy: 




> If the spots do not start to disappear when it hits 2 inches and above, then I regret to say that it's not a L183. I'll post up pics of my pair tomorrow, hopefully


The pics of L183 adults on planetcatfish have spots. Did you mean completely disappear (no spots left) or less spots?

So I got 3, 2 with almost faded dorsal seam and 1 with intense white seam.

----------


## Blaze88

Young lad? But u weren't too old yourself, haha maybe u saw the person tat was waiting for me, i was in formal wear anyway, had to go grab some after work =P. 

This are my first plecos (besides those that were kept just as cleaners and not for aesthetic reasons) hope the poison wont seep in deeper, pleco prices can go really high. LOL

----------


## barmby

> pleco prices can go really high. LOL


nope. the golden nuggets, snowballs, mango are still affordable. less than $50.00. even during "yesterday" they are never priced $25.00 - $30 unless you talking about 10 years ago and of cos.. everything increase price over time. 

hope this does not stop you from going into pleco. 

PS: our inflation already 5%  :Grin:

----------


## Blaze88

Hmm. out of the two i got i only saw one about. i hope i din sucked out the other when i was rescaping my tank and water changing >.<, water was damn murky at that moment.

----------


## kenny

The last I saw my L183 was when I peeked into my pile of lava rocks a couple days ago. I saw 2 skeletons yesterday...-_-

I wonder if it was the salt in the tank (to treat white spot previously) that killed them, as I think some fishes are more sensitive to salt?

----------


## Shrimptastic

is this bristlenose rarer or is a super red bristlenose rarer?

----------


## icefire

hmm so is there anymore of it? and do they eat hair algae? thanks in advance..  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

They don't eat hair algae

----------


## icefire

icic thanks!

----------


## tiintinn

Hi all,

just visited C328 and there are still stocks (think about 10 pcs)
lady boss mention they are babies ")

cheerio
david

----------


## alvinchan80

> Hi all,
> 
> just visited C328 and there are still stocks (think about 10 pcs)
> lady boss mention they are babies ")
> 
> cheerio
> david


is there really stock available already? i called up the uncle last week, but he say temp no stock...

----------


## tiintinn

yup there is! ") 
too bad my tank is not run in yet else will get 2

the white spots seems like glowing

----------


## eeeeemo

The max size of L183s is doubtful. i see a lot of 5.5inches L183s in australia. they usually grow larger than the common bristlenose.
Back then when there were L183s in sg, i had a few juvis and most start to lose their distinct white stripes when they hit above 3inch. also, although they belong to the bristlenose family, this particular species have a higher tendency to prefer meaty food. So if you have bloodworms they will love it! but remember to chop up the worms before feeding as young inexperienced plecos do choke on bloodworms.

----------


## alvinchan80

> The max size of L183s is doubtful. i see a lot of 5.5inches L183s in australia. they usually grow larger than the common bristlenose.
> Back then when there were L183s in sg, i had a few juvis and most start to lose their distinct white stripes when they hit above 3inch. also, although they belong to the bristlenose family, this particular species have a higher tendency to prefer meaty food. So if you have bloodworms they will love it! but remember to chop up the worms before feeding as young inexperienced plecos do choke on bloodworms.


i think you might have seen the L184 instead of L183... L183 & L184 is very similar in terms of spots and outlook, except that the size they grow into are quite significantly different. Maybe I am wrong.. Anyway, i have 3 'cute little' L183 in my tank now... they are merely the size of 3cm i think.. even my Oto are bigger then them.. lol...

----------


## eeeeemo

but i bought them off as L183 from Gan's back in 2005ish and they look exactly like the ones in the picture. they ended up losing their distinct bright spots and the white seam got thinner and thinner...
did not manage to see them grow old enough to breed though. so you may be right!

----------


## eeeeemo

actually, i just double checked. L183s do lose their colors when older.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog...&image_id=4057

there are examples on planetcatfish of L183s with v weak spots or lack of white seam.
L184s are missing from the current catalogue. and if i remember clearly they did not have picture of L184 fries in the past. so can't compare.
same goes for L370, L180, sp. portel and quite a few others.

now its the size question. so cherish your white seams! and take more photos of your L183s while they are still starlight-ish.

----------


## limz_777

is the growth rate fast?

----------


## eeeeemo

probably a yr and a half before the white seam starts to go if you bought them at 2-2.5inch.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

C328 just got new batch in. Saw yesterday... but all in baby size. about 1 to 1.5cm

----------


## barmby

The smaller the better. They are hardworking when young

----------


## iaintay

Just when and got 2 of this guys from c328. Saw uncountable of them in the small small tank! All babies!

----------


## alvinchan80

> Just when and got 2 of this guys from c328. Saw uncountable of them in the small small tank! All babies!


Lol.. I think I got them at those sizes too.. Slowly their black body and shiny white bluish spots will be striking once used to the tank..

Please make sure they have no white spots before putting into main tank.. I noticed mine had some.. But after quarantine couple of days.. No more..

----------


## iaintay

Err. How do i see whether it has white spots or not? I notice one of them has more spots thn it's sibling, i suppose, and they are squabbling alr!! I put them in a breeder box in the main tank alr! their too small to be release to the other big boys yet thus, they are in it.

----------


## barmby

You will see them scratching their body against driftwood and other ornaments

----------


## alvinchan80

> Err. How do i see whether it has white spots or not? I notice one of them has more spots thn it's sibling, i suppose, and they are squabbling alr!! I put them in a breeder box in the main tank alr! their too small to be release to the other big boys yet thus, they are in it.


What I see is that there are spots which are lighter shades of white (their spots are brighter white then ich) & the white spots are actually ON the skin of the fishes instead of it being the skin..

----------


## iaintay

@barmby I put them in a small breeding box as i scared the get bullied by the other bigger guys in the tank. Nothing is inside the breeding box. So how??

@alvinchan80 i see irregular white spots on one of my L183 but it is as white as the other spots.

----------


## barmby

See if they are breathing hard. And their swimming pattern, any unusual sighting might be an indication.

----------


## alvinchan80

eiontay: bro.. for mine, i only noticed mine to have spots which are different from those originate from their body.. and after i took out from main tank into tau huey tub, those white spots actually 'drops' off and land on the base of the tau huey tub.. so i assume that the white spot or ich has dropped off before putting them into my main tank.. now they seems to have recovered which no more of those funny spots and very actively swimming around but always flicking their tail.. but i think this flicking is a habit on all my L183.. lol...

will post a photo of my L183 later today... Merry Xmas everyone!!

----------


## iaintay

@barmby most of the time i see them just stuck to the floor or the walls, other than that, 1 will chase the other. What is considered unusual?

@alivinchan08 i will try to transfer them to a smaller plastic box and see if any "white spots" drop off.

----------


## barmby

It is difficult to tell you. I think experience counts when come to observing the fish for unusual behavior. sorry i can't help here

----------


## ibbz

hi all dude here would like to check with you guys. I am planning to keep 2 L183 in my new 3ft tank with my angel plus maybe afew amazon sword plants. Will dere be any problem? As in will L183 eat my sword plant?

----------


## barmby

L183 will not eat the swords

----------


## houiej

My L183 only comes out when I turn off the lights. Maybe that's when I drop in an algae wafer so he knows it's feeding time. But all other times he's hiding under the driftwood. Such a pity because I don't get to see it in the light.

----------


## barmby

Do some plants with more canopy. They usually stay in the canopy

----------


## HeartlessJack

any bro knows if this Algae Scraper harms new born shrimp?

----------


## barmby

I am not sure. It might.

----------


## mincedmeat

Otherwise try getting some ottos instead. I have 5 of these in my planted tank and I don't think I have came across any algae, yet!

----------


## icefire

> any bro knows if this Algae Scraper harms new born shrimp?


so far from what i have observed. l183 doesnt harm shrimps apart from slightly nudging them when they try to take a nip at him.. by the way is there any sightings of big size ones? so far have seen only small size ones LOL!

----------


## mincedmeat

i don't think the LFS carry the adults, more juveniles but mine has grown considerably. I think they were about 1" when I first gotten them and they are now about 1.5".

----------


## darter

Where to get some L183? Been looking for them.

----------


## mincedmeat

try your LFS, otherwise I know C328 and Y618 carries them quite frequently.

----------


## icefire

> Where to get some L183? Been looking for them.


just spotted some L183s in a few tanks in c328. price is lesser than a red note. 

just to add on, is there anyone who knows whats the L183's growth rate? seems to me like very slow  :Smile:

----------


## mincedmeat

> just spotted some L183s in a few tanks in c328. price is lesser than a red note. 
> 
> just to add on, is there anyone who knows whats the L183's growth rate? seems to me like very slow



Dude, you should be careful about the usage of other forum lingo here (state the price rather than the colour of the note) in AQ as the moderators are quite strict on it. Anyway, I had the plecos close to 2 months already and they are doing fine and eating well in my planted tank. Seems like they have grown at least an inch.

----------


## Stuart Phoon

i know this is an old thread.. saw this white spotted baby pleco at c328 and asked the uncle who told me that they will not grow big. i am currently having a fluval edge 46litres tank.. abit regret that i got the fish.. and it cost a red note + a purple note.. i tink u get what i mean... anyway.. will it grow super big and disgusting?

----------


## barmby

Stay small 3 inches the max. Don't think you can get 3 inches

----------


## kenny

> i know this is an old thread.. saw this white spotted baby pleco at c328 and asked the uncle who told me that they will not grow big. i am currently having a fluval edge 46litres tank.. abit regret that i got the fish.. and it cost a red note + a purple note.. i tink u get what i mean... anyway.. will it grow super big and disgusting?


Wow... For someone to use the word "disgusting" on a fish, I think the fish ( or any fish at all) would be better if kept by another owner

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> i know this is an old thread.. saw this white spotted baby pleco at c328 and asked the uncle who told me that they will not grow big. i am currently having a fluval edge 46litres tank.. abit regret that i got the fish.. and it cost a red note + a purple note.. i tink u get what i mean... anyway.. will it grow super big and disgusting?


They can grow up to 10+ cm, but it'll take a while. If you got a male, it will grow those bristles on its nose as it matures, not sure if you're okay with that look though. Just google "male L183" to check out the photos.

----------


## Stuart Phoon

> Wow... For someone to use the word "disgusting" on a fish, I think the fish ( or any fish at all) would be better if kept by another owner



relax dude. just figurative speech. i do love my fishes no matter how cute ( ugly but adorable) they are.  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 






On a side note,anyone can recommend how often i should feed my pleco with cucumbers ( or any other veggies u can recommend) and what do you use to weigh them down?

----------


## barmby

It will be messy for a tank size of yours. Feed pleco with algae wafer might be a better option

----------


## Dscheng

Oh mine.. just google about Male L183. Ugly man! Haha.

----------


## tetrakid

The owner and other Pleco fans consider it a real beauty, hahaha. 



> Oh mine.. just google about Male L183. Ugly man! Haha.

----------


## Stuart Phoon

> The owner and other Pleco fans consider it a real beauty, hahaha.



in all fairness, they r really adorable when young...

----------


## Stuart Phoon

> It will be messy for a tank size of yours. Feed pleco with algae wafer might be a better option


wow how do u knw my tank size. i am using a fluval edge 12 gallons.

----------


## godprint

Any idea where has it now? Need about 15 of them

----------


## Dscheng

I have kept L183 in my tank for a month. They are so shy, I don't really see them eating the GSA or other algae. Seaview has a couple of it from time to time. Do check it out.

----------


## Stuart Phoon

they grow really fast. mine is as big as a full grown guppy now. it used to be 1/4 of the guppy size only

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Any idea where has it now? Need about 15 of them


Check at places like C328 or Seaview... if you want alot of them, just place an order with the LFS and see if they can work out a good deal for you.

----------


## vinz

JXZ at Ang Mo Kio has them too. I'm quite sure the ones there are the authentic L183 based on the number of rays in their dorsal fin. But they sell it more expensive.

Seen them at GC and other places mentioned above, but those are too small to count their dorsal rays.

----------


## Stuart Phoon

mine still have the white rim... and its bigger than my guppy now.. everytime i put food in it will come out and eat tog w the cories

----------

